# Broke up, Still Live together, Heart Broken



## sea1117 (Aug 14, 2012)

So its been almost 8 wks since the break up. It first was cause I was unhappy and he was sick of it, and I understood, I had some past issues that made me angry, that I had to work out. Still broke my heart, my I knew I needed to fix myself. After a week, it turned into a nightmare. What i thought was a dear friend of mine that entrusted everything with, deceived me. I didn't cheat at all, but the way the H tells it, i'm a horrible lying, cheating P.O.S. 

I've been at my new job for 2 yrs now, my boss is my age, from the beginning we have bee friends, and only friends. He would come to me with his martial problems, I would go to him with mine. Never once have we ever thought of each other more then friends. Yes, some very innocent flirting, once and awhile, but that is it. I knew my H didn't like him from the beginning, because he is a man and he thinks every man wants to sleep with me.

So I wasn't very open about our STRICTLY friendship. We wouldn't text, email, just talk at work when we would see each other, he gave good advice. But on the other hand he also hated my H, cause of some of the things he has put me through. Anyways what I thought was a friend told this all to my H. He has came up with that I've had an emotional relationship with my boss for 2 yrs and that is cheating. And I'm a liar and he doesn't believe a word I say. 

I cried , begged, lost my dignity and pride, cause I'm so in love with this man, I didn't and don't want to lose him and our family. Especially, cause i truly believe I did nothing wrong. 
We still live together, he sleeps next to me almost every night. I say almost cause there is another women now. He sees her one night a weekend. It's his daughters dance teacher. It tore my heart apart when he told me this. 

I guess some would say I'm being a doormat. Cause i'm putting up with this, waiting, wondering, if he is going to stay and stop talking to her. I try to have an adult conversation with him about what is going on with us, and this is the most he has said. "I should be happy he is at home 95% of the time, he shouldn't have to tell me how he feels or what is going on with him and this other girl, cause its all my fault, since i had the imaginary emotional make believe relationship. 

So for almost 8 wks now this has been going on, mind you when he is at home most of the time is spent on his phone. For the past couple of weeks, when he has been with her, he has sent me txts like " its 1018 and i'm thinking about you" or " I'm missing you, u suck". Or " if your going out you better not bring any guys back to our house"
He will come home grab my ass, still want sex ( more then he has from me in the past 2 yrs) , what am i suppose to make of all of this?!?! 
I don't want to move on , I want my family back. But on the other hand, when I know what he's out doing, it breaks my heart. And also the fact he puts all the blame on me why he's doing what he's doing. Seriously?!? What should I do?


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Kick this creep out of your home. Changes the locks on him and then go dark.

Work on becoming a stronger you, for you.

It's the only way forwArd to R or D.

Maybe he'll wake up, maybe he won't. 

You deserve way better than this. 

Once you start working on yourself and worrying about you, you will see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

